# headlights dim



## ct chap (Jul 26, 2003)

I have a 97 Jeep TJ, 6cyl, with meyers 6.5. When I operate the angle rams the head lights dim. Should I be looking at a dual battery set up, High output alternator or both?


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

both should do you good. depending on the modle of your meyers pump they are rated for around 135 amps. so its just like running your starting motor.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

i think youll be fine i rarely use headlights when im plowing...just parking lights so people can see me and then it doesnt draw as much juice


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*Optima*

Look into an optima yellow top battery. They are deep cycle and designed for very high draw use. Most car audio enthusists use them! With a small vehicle like that it may be hard to put two batterys in, so look into the optima....a little expensive though ($125)


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

I find it odd that it uses more juice while angling, it takes less effort for a pump to turn the blade than it does to lift it, i would be looking into the pump or plow before adding to the electrical.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

I concur with Crash, when a motor starts to go, a common sign is higher than normal amperage draw.


----------



## ct chap (Jul 26, 2003)

Thanks for everyone's input. Lets see... the pump is an E-57 (I think), I found a bracket made by Mean Green that mounts two ulitma's (red or yellow) on their sides where the factory bracket mounts. The plow and pump is two years old and has been doing this since new and I can't remember if it dimmed when lifting or not... I think it did.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Then check your battery connections at the battery, solenoid and pump along with the cables and cable ends them selves. This goes for the ground also, Bad or weak ground will get you every time.


----------

